# Aquarium gravel



## FJvamp (Jun 26, 2009)

Hello everybody,

I'm new to this forums and I thought it would be better if I register and ask experienced people about my fish tank. I just bought a 75gallon fish tank and some sand, I have been cleaning the the sand for over 2hrs and the water is still cloudy when moving the sand around, Is this normal?

I also haven't decided what kind of fish to get once i cycle my tank, I was thinking about getting an Eel? maybe a fire eel.. is 75gallon enough for a fire eel?

Thanks!!!


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Sounds as if you didn't wash/rinse the sand off very well prior to putting in it. It will take time to settle so don't worry too much about it. The main thing is to keep your filter off during this time so none of it ruins your impeller. After the sand settles, you can pack your filter with floss material and it will help clean up the water column faster.


----------



## FJvamp (Jun 26, 2009)

James0816 said:


> Sounds as if you didn't wash/rinse the sand off very well prior to putting in it. It will take time to settle so don't worry too much about it. The main thing is to keep your filter off during this time so none of it ruins your impeller. After the sand settles, you can pack your filter with floss material and it will help clean up the water column faster.



Ok, I just turned my filter off, when should i start it again? when the water clears up?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

FJvamp said:


> Ok, I just turned my filter off, when should i start it again? when the water clears up?


Let it sit for an hour or so just to be safe. This will allow time for the smaller particles to settle in. Then you can turn it back on. Do you have floss that you can pack in your filter?


----------



## FJvamp (Jun 26, 2009)

James0816 said:


> Let it sit for an hour or so just to be safe. This will allow time for the smaller particles to settle in. Then you can turn it back on. Do you have floss that you can pack in your filter?


I think so, My dad bought and set up the filter for me, ehiem 2020


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice filter. Make sure that the intake is not too close to the sand bed though.


----------



## FJvamp (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks .. yup its not close to the sand.. Ever had a fire eel James? if yes it would be great if u can give me some info about them. Thank you for the help


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

A Freshwater Fire Eel is not truly an eel but an elongated fish and can reach up to 24 inches in length. It is classed as a Semi-Aggressive fish and this means that not many fish would make good tank mates for it. It is definitely a carnivore and would make a meal of any fish or other living thing that it could get into its mouth. It needs at least a 50 gallon tank and requires a lot of maintenance. It needs live food to eat but when it becomes an adult you may be able to wean it onto frozen foods. Fish that eat this type of diet are fairly heavy waste producers and will need frequent tank maintenance with some heavy gravel care often to keep the tank clean. Don't depend on the filter to do your maintenance for you. It will take care of the ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates for you once it is cycled but there is going to be at least a one time and possible two time weekly tank care needed beyond that to keep the fish healthy and the tank clean. This is not really a beginner type of fish but if you feel up for the challenge and you cycle your filter and tank FIRST you may be able to keep one. I would not plan on tank mates if it were my tank as even though the tank is more than adequate, the fish will not allow many to live. They are very territorial and if they do not kill them and eat them they will at least injure them.

I hope that the information helps you to know what you are going to do. I am neither encouraging you or discouraging you from owning one but feel you need to know what is involved in that large a purchase. They are not cheap fish.

Rose


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Alas, cannot be of assistance with the fire eel. Very beautiful fish though. I came close to fostering one last year but didn't have a big enough tank.


----------



## FJvamp (Jun 26, 2009)

Thank you guys for the help .. I'll think about it, still need time to cycle tank


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi there FJvamp! Fancy seeing you here (I'm artemis1 on OFL...)

Anyways, I personally would strongly recommend NOT to put the fire eel in a 75g- these fish can grow in excess of 1.2 Meters and would certainly not be an ideal fit in a small tank like that.

However, if your into eels I would suggest a peacock eel. These fish are similar to fire eels, however rarely exceed one foot in length 

tim


----------

